# Bass.EXE and Serenade.EXE vs Gilgamesh and Saber



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

the two Navis take on the two servants from the nasuverse. 

Scenario 1: Game and manga Navis at their strongest. 5th Grail War Gil, but he gets acess to his pimp throne and Saber hasn't got Avalon

Scenario 2: Game and Manga Navis at their strongest. 4th Grail War Gil and Saber has Avalon

Wich team will come out on top?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 29, 2011)

Bass uses the freeze program and wins?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Bass uses the freeze program and wins?



What freeze program?


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks to his Get Ability, he has a freeze program that lets him freeze his victims.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 29, 2011)

Can Gilgamesh or Saber even touch Serenade or Bass? Serenade's entire strength is in her ability to deflect anything that's thrown at her. Bass used the get ability program to duplicate it.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Thanks to his Get Ability, he has a freeze program that lets him freeze his victims.



This might not work against a Servant


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 29, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> This might not work against a Servant



What feats do they hav tht won't let them be frozen


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> What feats do they hav tht won't let them be frozen



Magic Resistance and the fact that they're Servants that things like Absolute Zero doesn't work on them

5th Grail war Gil's magic resistance is pathetic but he has a shield to tank some attacks

Saber, while using Avalon, is completely immune to magic


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 29, 2011)

Saber got time-frozen by Caster and broke out of it almost instantly, if anyone's keeping count.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 29, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Thanks to his Get Ability, he has a freeze program that lets him freeze his victims.



Im talking about Giga Freeze.
The program intended to freeze alpha that could potentially fuck up not just a person but the entire net and as such had to be locked away in the undernet.
Alpha is the old internet.

Giga Freeze isn't the same as ice and the cyberworld does have it's cyberice.
The Giga Freeze program instead is more like a true freezing of a program on a computer. 



> Mamoru:
> Actually, the creator of the Undernet was a SciLab scientist. That scientist
> is my father.
> 
> ...




The Gigafreeze program is powerful enough that they had to create another internet server to contain it from the rest of the internet 



> MegaMan:
> Right!
> 
> (MegaMan gets ready to use GigaFreeze)
> ...



If Bass is allowed to use it I don't see why he can't win. I heard about these absolute zero feats, but it's not absolute zero.

Not sure what the "equivalence" in freezing is.
It's not actually cold and it's not a time-freeze thing it's a computer program

If Gigafreeze doesn't work

Isn't Hub Soul powered Bass also a monster?



> Bass:
> This is the wound they inflicted upon me! As I began to fade, I swore revenge
> on the humans! And I survived. .. Thanks to the "Get Ability Program" you
> installed into me!
> ...



Bass could be bitching and consume Serenade too.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2011)

Gil wins both with Ea


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> Gil wins both with Ea



If so, then Dual Vanishing World for both. Do some research before saying things like that


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

skiboydoggy said:


> Saber got time-frozen by Caster and broke out of it almost instantly, if anyone's keeping count.



That wasn't a timestop


----------



## Weather (Jun 29, 2011)

If we go by the manga Protoman at the beginning of the manga was already mach 5.

Bass was moving so freaking fast against him that Protoman (Who was already gotten much stronger since the beginning) though he was moving at the speed of light.

Without Avalon Saber won't be doing much.

Gil definitively needs to get serious


----------



## Lucifeller (Jun 29, 2011)

It should also be noted that some Net Navi (like Gospel, whom Bass ABSORBED; let's not forget that) were so powerful they were causing the real world to fall apart by unraveling reality itself with their mere presence.

Regular Net Navi aren't an issue, but Bass.EXE definitely is, he's not normal at all. Rules of both reality and cyber-reality stop working when he's in the vicinity, let alone actively trying to kill you. It takes Megaman.EXE, who is himself a nonstandard Navi capable of breaking rules, to beat Bass.EXE. And it's always a bloody hard fight.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> herp derp



and that attack does...what?

Prove those two can survive time and space being destroyed.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> and that attack does...what?
> 
> Prove those two can survive time and space being destroyed.



First of all, Gil never starts with Ea

Second, he'll get speedblitzed before he could even take out Ea

Navis aren't affected by time and space


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> First of all, Gil never starts with Ea
> 
> Second, he'll get speedblitzed before he could even take out Ea
> 
> Navis aren't affected by time and space



Bloodlust rule.

And their speed is...?

Do they have magic?

Strawman. I asked if they could survive time and space being destroyed.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 29, 2011)

Their speed is lightspeed and they have Black Hole durability. Well Bass. EXE does idk about Serenade.


----------



## philharmonic21 (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> And their speed is...?
> 
> Do they have magic?
> 
> Strawman. I asked if they could survive time and space being destroyed.



Way faster than Gil and Saber

No, I don't believe they do.

No, they can't.

But it really doesn't matter as Bass and Serenade wins this.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2011)

philharmonic21 said:


> Way faster than Gil and Saber
> 
> No, I don't believe they do.
> 
> ...




Prove they're faster

Then they won't be hurting the Servants. you need magic to hurt them. That's shown multiple times in the VN.

So they can't take a hit from Ea, ok.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jun 29, 2011)

Actually, given how Net Navi are technically strings of imaginary numbers on cyberspace, and cyberspace has been REPEATEDLY showed to not only be able to exist independently of humans (servers only let it INTERACT with the 'mortal' dimension'), but also have their own flow of time... destroying time and space in the human world is very, very likely to leave Net Navis completely unaffected.

Also, Bass.EXE was right next to Gospel, who was tearing apart reality with its mere presence ON ANOTHER PLANE OF EXISTENCE that just happened to superimpose the location that was being shredded, so he has precedent for resisting reality destruction effects.

Moreover, Net Navi who can actually interact with the human world without a server do exist (like the aforementioned Gospel, and Bass.EXE himself), and they do so through a form of reality warping... because when you get down to it, everything can be expressed in numbers, and numbers make up the Net Navi's 'reality'.

And unless you want to invoke a massive no-limits fallacy, I'd say a data being that can WARP REALITY can damage a Servant just fine, because, goddamn it, REALITY WARPING.

Finally, regarding speed, Megaman.EXE managed to beat Shadowman.EXE, who was literally moving fast enough to look like he was teleporting and effortlessly snatching bullets and missiles out of the air with his bare hands (ie, bullet timer at a bare minimum). He was barely able to keep up with Bass.EXE (and only after becoming a lot stronger, their first encounter was basically Bass.EXE calmly walking all over him without getting hit once), which... makes Bass.EXE faster than a guy who seems to teleport around.

That's also overlooking how Net Navi are DATA BEINGS, which means they have a computer's reflexes - shown when Megaman.EXE manages to react to a threat before Lan even registered its presence - and move at the same speed data moves at on high speed connections - this also warps their sense of time. It's shown by how what takes minutes in Megaman's perspective to do, at several points, looks like just a moment to Lan.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> Prove they're faster
> 
> Then they won't be hurting the Servants. you need magic to hurt them. That's shown multiple times in the VN.
> 
> So they can't take a hit from Ea, ok.



They don't attack with physical attacks

Both have a large weaponry (that counts as magic) and yes, they're both lightspeed

Servants are intangible only in their spirit form and Saber hasn't got a spirit form, only Gil does and that won't save him


----------



## Weather (Jun 29, 2011)

> Prove they're faster



With gusto


*Spoiler*: __ 










Easily in the massively hypersonic range and likely he is much faster,



> Then they won't be hurting the Servants. you need magic to hurt them. That's shown multiple times in the VN.



This is a No limits Fallacy and you should pretty much know that.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

What's with this digimon megaman?


----------



## philharmonic21 (Jun 29, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Actually, given how Net Navi are technically strings of imaginary numbers on cyberspace, and cyberspace has been REPEATEDLY showed to not only be able to exist independently of humans (servers only let it INTERACT with the 'mortal' dimension'), but also have their own flow of time... destroying time and space in the human world is very, very likely to leave Net Navis completely unaffected.



I thought Ea just destroys Time and Space period, or is it really only the human world?





Crimson King said:


> Prove they're faster
> 
> Then they won't be hurting the Servants. you need magic to hurt them. That's shown multiple times in the VN.
> 
> So they can't take a hit from Ea, ok.



The moment Gil and Saber are at least massively hypersonic, we can have this debate

1) No Limit Fallacy
2) Unless they are immune to reality warping then I don't think so.

Again doesn't matter since Bass and Serenade wins this.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> They don't attack with physical attacks
> 
> Both have a large weaponry (that counts as magic) and yes, they're both lightspeed
> 
> Servants are intangible only in their spirit form and Saber doesn't has a spirit form, only Gil does and that won't save him



Mundane effects don't hurt them at all. Zero Berserker was on a jet that was turning fast enough to destroy a person's organs and he was unaffected by it. 

You just said they don't have magic.

Show me proof they're lightspeed.

Strawman again. I never said they were intangible.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2011)

Weather said:


> With gusto
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I see no time frame. And all I see is the satellite shooting something.




> This is a No limits Fallacy and you should pretty much know that.


No it isn't. There's already proof that mundane effects don't harm Servants.


----------



## philharmonic21 (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> I see no time frame. And all I see is the satellite shooting something.



It shot Bass, that light was him (how do you not see that)


----------



## Weather (Jun 29, 2011)

> I see no time frame. And all I see is the satellite shooting something.





All right then it took days while at the same time Megaman and Grave beast were fighting while the Ship was sinking and Chaud was held there for days too.

Bass was jumping between satellites and then he descended from the last satellite in space to the Ship in one panel, you want to say that didn't took seconds?

You can do better than that.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2011)

philharmonic21 said:


> It shot Bass, that light was him (how do you not see that)



So the Satellite shot him out?

and there's no time frame.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2011)

Weather said:


> All right then it took days while at the same time Megaman and Grave beast were fighting while the Ship was sinking and Chaud was held there for days too.
> 
> Bass was jumping between satellites and then he descended from the last satellite in space to the Ship in one panel, you want to say that didn't took seconds?
> 
> You can do better than that.



Sorry, you guys made the claim. you have to prove it.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> Mundane effects don't hurt them at all. Zero Berserker was on a jet that was turning fast enough to destroy a person's organs and he was unaffected by it.
> 
> You just said they don't have magic.



I didn't said they don't have magic, all their special abilities counts as magic


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Protoman is stated to be mach 5 in one of the first few chapters. Both of the combatants here are easily above that, so hypersonic+ as a bare minimum. The lightspeed thing is kind of being taken out of context here. It was said that he LOOKED like he was traveling at the speed of light. However, this statement was made by someone with only hypersonic level speeds, so anything massively beyond him could be perceived as "lightspeed". We have no real basis to make claims these characters are really that fast.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I didn't said they don't have magic, all their special abilities counts as magic





> No, I don't believe they do.







Kanade Tachibana said:


> Protoman is stated to be mach 5 in one of the first few chapters. Both of the combatants here are easily above that, so hypersonic+ as a bare minimum. The lightspeed thing is kind of being taken out of context here. It was said that he LOOKED like he was traveling at the speed of light. However, this statement was made by someone with only hypersonic level speeds, so anything massively beyond him could be perceived as "lightspeed". We have no real basis to make claims these characters are really that fast.



Can you post the scan?

So hyperbole, ok.


----------



## Weather (Jun 29, 2011)

Kanade Tachibana said:


> Protoman is stated to be mach 5 in one of the first few chapters. Both of the combatants here are easily above that, so hypersonic+ as a bare minimum. The lightspeed thing is kind of being taken out of context here. It was said that he LOOKED like he was traveling at the speed of light. However, this statement was made by someone with only hypersonic level speeds, so anything massively beyond him could be perceived as "lightspeed". We have no real basis to make claims these characters are really that fast.



I agree with this, they aren't lightspeed just based in Protoman's statement.

Still Hypersonic+ at bare minimum, since bass was speedblitzing Protoman hilariously easily.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> blah blah blah.



That was Philarmonic, not me


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2011)

Weather said:


> I agree with this, they aren't lightspeed just based in Protoman's statement.
> 
> Still Hypersonic+ at bare minimum, since bass was speedblitzing Protoman hilariously easily.



So both sides are around the same speed.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> That was Philarmonic, not me



Honestly you all look the same.

OK, now show me how it's magic.


----------



## Weather (Jun 29, 2011)

Scan





> So both sides are around the same speed.



I'm guessing a bit advantage to the Navis in that department.

Anyway just continue.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2011)

Weather said:


> Scan



It's not showing up for me.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Jason Voorhees

Protoman at mach 5.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

Jason Voorhees

This might be Protoman's statement


Jason Voorhees

Shadowman rescue Megaman and Lan, stating that Bass spared him


----------



## Weather (Jun 29, 2011)

Also to the OP I actually don't have much info of Serenade.

All we have done is talk about Bass so could you post some of his feats?


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the scan.

OK, I see him vanishing which makes him faster than the eye can see for sure. the Hypersonic part is character statement though. Do you have any more that shows him at hypersonic?


----------



## Weather (Jun 29, 2011)

The Chaud one is definitively believable since he didn't say that Protoman "Is" mach 5.
Protoman "Is Rated" to be mach 5.

So meaning that he was calced in-verse to be that speed and they gave us a specific mach, not something vague so for me is good enough.

Also "faster than the eye" was already at the 1st chapter anyway.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

Weather said:


> Also to the OP I actually don't have much info of Serenade.
> 
> All we have done is talk about Bass so could you post some of his feats?



This was all her doing

Jason Voorhees

Tanking a Z-cannon effortlesly

Jason Voorhees

Megaman goes Hub-style (one of his strongest styles) and couldn't do anything to harm her (It was stated somewhere that this is just the 5% of her power)

Jason Voorhees

Jason Voorhees

She also reveals she made Bass her bitch once

Jason Voorhees

Megaman hub-style is arguably massively hypersonic but it wasn't enough

Jason Voorhees
Jason Voorhees


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 29, 2011)

Serenade's feats

Jason Voorhees

Jason Voorhees

He deflected back his attack

Jason Voorhees

The impressive part is that its only 1/10 of his power and he's able to do that and Bass right there and only gets more powerful at EOS.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 29, 2011)

So Serenade is at least above Bass. What is the destructive output of the Z-Cannon again?


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2011)

I see building busting

Don't see anything about massively hypersonic.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, massively hypersonic is a pretty large stretch from mach 5.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> I see building busting
> 
> Don't see anything about massively hypersonic.



Jason Voorhees


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Jason Voorhees



and...?

I see nothing massively hypersonic there


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 29, 2011)

Kanade Tachibana said:


> Yeah, massively hypersonic is a pretty large stretch from mach 5.



If we powerscale from Mach 5 all the way to EOS, its possible that their Massively Hypersonic to Lightspeed.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> and...?
> 
> I see nothing massively hypersonic there



Last panel, when she turns back, Megaman is behind her


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

From the way the following page looks, it looks more like she turned her back to him, not that he went behind her.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 29, 2011)

Bass after he absorbs Serenade

Jason Voorhees

Jason Voorhees


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

In fact yes, she did turn her back to him. He didn't go all the way around her.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 29, 2011)

As far a durability goes, they seem to be at least large building level without any form of shielding. With a shield though, Megaman Hub form casually deflected what looks to be a multi building buster. 

Jason Voorhees

Bass and Serenade should be capable of the same thing.


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2011)

skiboydoggy said:


> Saber got time-frozen by Caster and broke out of it almost instantly, if anyone's keeping count.



And Gilgamesh's Gae Bolg worked even with time reversing.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

that doesn't look remotely multi building buster unless protoman and mega are huge


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 29, 2011)

The width of the destruction, coupled with the fact that the beam continued to travel past the point it was blocked should be around multi building busting.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> that doesn't look remotely multi building buster unless protoman and mega are huge



HUGE GUTS

RIP AND TEAR


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Except we don't see it traveling after that blast so we must assume that it dissipated after Mega's shiedl stopped it.

It's large building at best. Doesn't help that the beam wasn't even shot in a you know building.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Since I can't give a good calc because the majority  of the blast's destruction fades off panel, I can't make any solid claims. It was just an educated guess. I have no problems saying it was only a building buster, or even below that.


EDIT: The blast does appear to have continued even after being refracted by the shield though. Still not solid enough proof though.

Jason Voorhees


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

That doesn't show it covering anything near the length of two buildings much less multiple.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> HUGE GUTS
> 
> RIP AND TEAR





Kanade Tachibana said:


> Since I can't give a good calc because the majority  of the blast's destruction fades off panel, I can't make any solid claims. It was just an educated guess. I have no problems saying it was only a building buster, or even below that.
> 
> 
> EDIT: The blast does appear to have continued even after being refracted by the shield though. Still not solid enough though.
> ...



Not sure how that shows the blast continued


----------



## Densoro (Jun 29, 2011)

This thread 

"Characters with awesome and diverse abilities in a two-on-two battle!!!"
"Three page speed argument "


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not saying it did exactly. We just don't see where it ended.

Jason Voorhees

Jason Voorhees

An actual decent destructive feat from Bass. This one actually is multi building level. He also tanked it in the process.


EDIT: Another multi building buster.

Jason Voorhees

Link removed


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> From the way the following page looks, it looks more like she turned her back to him, not that he went behind her.



he chisted back at her in the last panel, then she turns around


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

the fuck is chisted?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> the fuck is chisted?



He "pssst" on her (when someone calls you from behind, like saying "hey there")

Don't know how to put it into words


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyway, I proved they are at least multi building level. The manga says, island, but that was a pretty damned small island. It would probably be city-block level at best.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

That wasn't Megaman, that was the butterfly.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Link removed

comment that she turned her back to him

Link removed

perfectly reacts proving he was too cocky

Link removed

reason she turned around? A butterfly.


----------



## philharmonic21 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wouldn't this be classified as re-entry speed, or is that something different.



Weather said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

Wouldn't this attack be classified (arguably) as a city-buster?

They even showed the calculations and all.....

Link removed


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

how large was the city


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> how large was the city



This is the part where the attack was cut off by Megaman but you can see a small gilmpse of the city (wich is really big)

Link removed


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

philharmonic21 said:


> Wouldn't this be classified as re-entry speed, or is that something different.



I don't see why that can't be classfied as (at least) hypersonic since that was Bass's doing


----------



## Weather (Jun 29, 2011)

I suck at physics so could anyone tell me how much is 300 million joules? Nuke? Higher?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

From wikia
The megajoule (MJ) is equal to one million (10^6) joules, or approximately the kinetic energy of a one-tonne vehicle moving at 160 km/h (100 mph).


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Aka they don't know power.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah, it's hilariously low for something that's supposed to be a city-buster


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

To put it in perspective. Hiroshima's nukes was 63 terajoules

that's 63 trillion


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Not even close to city busting power


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

That would be city-block?

How would the Dual version of the attack be classified?

He can fire one made with two Gospel heads

Link removed


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

That would be less than a chemical tank exploding.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> That would be less than a chemical tank exploding.



You mean the dual or the normal version of the attack?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 29, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> If we powerscale from Mach 5 all the way to EOS, its possible that their Massively Hypersonic to Lightspeed.



Speed does not scale like that.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Normal I got no idea what dual is. Didn't even know about the .exe series.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

Should be noted that the EXE version are far more powerful than their Classic Counterparts


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

the power of 300 cars going 100 mph is truly awe inspiring.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 29, 2011)

I planned on making a respect thread for manga Megaman.EXE but just being lazy at the moment.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 30, 2011)

So its gonna be hyperbole when the characters were shitting themselves along with saying its going off the scale


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 30, 2011)

I haven't read the entire thread and I really don't want to. Have we established that these two guys can get passed Serenade and Bass' deflection ability? If so they can at least take down Serenade. Bass on the other hand was ridonculus by the end of the manga.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2011)

There's a huge fucking difference between relativistic and mach 5


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> There's a huge fucking difference between relativistic and mach 5



We're seeing Bass jumping around satellites like if it was nothing

This should be enough to prove Bass is hypersonic+


*Spoiler*: __ 










The funny thing is we haven't even started talking about Bass after absorbing Greigar and Falzar (two life-wipers at bare minimum, likely higher)


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

Bass didn't absorb the entirety of Falzar or Greigar.
He wanted too though.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Bass didn't absorb the entirety of Falzar or Greigar.
> He wanted too though.



Bass in Falzar beast out



He has a Greigar beast out as well

Games are counting as well


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

The game version of Bass isn't as strong as his manga counterpart however.
His Manga counterpart got raped by the cybeast fusion and he did not completely absorb any cybeast period.
Bass has a portion of the cybeasts power.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> The game version of Bass isn't as strong as his manga counterpart however.
> His Manga counterpart got raped by the cybeast fusion and he did not completely absorb any cybeast period.
> Bass has a portion of the cybeasts power.



it was the 60% (or something along those lines) of the Cyberbeast's power, right?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2011)

wow

just wow


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

English, friend.


----------



## Darkness22 (Jul 17, 2011)

Rry I am using a phone I messed up will edit


----------



## Darkness22 (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry once again OBD I typed too fast please reread post I fixed it up


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh, great...necro


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2011)

derpa fucking herp


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> derpa fucking herp



What did you said?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> What did you said?



just something i say when someone bumps threads.


----------

